#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   -Büs. + Hüfte re. axial >

## Klara60

Liebe Helfenden, 
vielen Dank für diese 'Übersetzungsmöglichkeit' , meine besten Wünsche zum neuen Jahr und hier mein Befund: 
Beckenschiefstand mit Neigung nach links.
Verschmälerung der Hüftgelenkspalten bds. craniolateral mit betonter subcorticaler Sklerosierung der Pfannendächer (rechts betont): Befund wie bei bds. Coxarthrose.
Steilstellung der Schenkelhälse bds. wie bei Coxa valga.
Angrenzende Spongiosastrukturen des Beckenrings sowie der proximalen Femura unauffällig, keine Weichteilverkalkungen.

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Klara, 
Beckenschiefstand  mit Neigung nach links 
Verschmälerung der Hüftgelenksspalten (der Bereich wo der Gelenkknorpel sich befindet) an der Seite in Kopfrichtung  
Mit betonter subcorticaler Sklerosierung der Pfannendächer (rechts betont): Befund wie bei bds. Coxarthrose.
Steilstellung der Schenkelhälse bds. wie bei Coxa valga.
Nun eine Sklerosierung ist eine Knochenverhärtung hier der Pfannendächer also der Gegenpart des Schenkelhalsknochens (Oberschenkelknochen).. Das Subcortical b3edeutet eigentlich unter der Hirnrinde. Hier verwendet man den Begriff und meint damit unter dem Gelenkknorpel. 
Nun Coxarthrose ist die Arthrose der Hüftgelenke. Ja und die Coxa Valga ist eine Steilstellung des Schenkelhalses wenn der CCD-Winkel, das heißt der Winkel zwischen Oberschenkelhals und Schaft des Oberschenkelknochens, unter 120° liegt. Im Normalfall liegt der Winkel bei ca. 120 °  bei Coxa Valga bei ca. 150 ° und mehr.  
Der Schenkelhals muss zum Oberschenkelknochen (Femur). einen bestimmten Winkel haben damit es zu keiner Überbelastung des Gelenkknorpels kommt. Also Coxa Valga oder Coxa Vara. ansonsten ist die Belastung in einem bestimmten Bereich des Gelenkknorpels  zu hoch. Das Ganze hat allerdings auch ähnlichen  Einfluss auf die Knie Die genau so durch die Fehlbelastung leiten! 
Gruss StefanD.   ëì²´ì¬&ìì¤íí±ì ìµì§ì ìëë¤~

----------


## Klara60

Herzlichen Dank StefanD. für die rasche Übersetzung. Nun erklären sich mir auch die Knieprobleme. Für dich noch ein wunderbares Rest-Wochenende und Gruß - Klara.

----------

